# VENT: My Traumatic Sigmoidoscopy



## 21787 (Mar 26, 2006)

Hi guys,I just have to vent for a few minutes. I had my flexible sigmoidoscopy today and it was the most horrendous traumatic experience I've ever been through.The surgeon decided that I didn't need sedation even though I had already signed the form saying I wanted it , and was not going to go ahead without it. However, she just went and did it anyway and it was HORRIFIC...The pain was incredible from my bowel, absolutely unbearable.I F***** never want to go through that ever again. And the Klean-Prep stuff. That is another story. I didn't expect it to be anywhere near that bad. I was on the throne for 4 hours without a break. 8 hours in total. If anyone tells you this is an easy procedure, it is NOT and ALWAYS DEMAND sedation. I have put a formal complaint into my hospital because they went ahead without sedation when I had not consented.ARGH.Thanks for reading....Rachyxxx


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I had a colonoscopy without sedation few years ago.It hurt like hell but remember,it only last few minutes tho.


----------



## 14348 (Jun 18, 2005)

I agree! I will NEVER forget my sigmoidoscopy without sedation. I would have liked to give my doctor one just in case he doesn't know what it actually feels like. I remember passing gas and stool starting to leak out and he was saying "it's okay, it's okay". Well I sure as hell hope so, there's not much I can do about it!


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

I've had three sigmoidoscopies over the years. Never was offered sedation. And since I have IBS, it was uncomfortable. I remember the nurse holding my hand so I could squeeze her hand if it got painful.But it was over fairly quickly. And yet, I've had worse procedures than that done, so I'm not going to complain all that much about the sig. Don't know why they don't give sedation for it, though.


----------



## 21184 (Dec 27, 2006)

oh this is the worse pain ever. i had this done and they gave some kind of sedation that did not work at all. this hurt me worse then any procedure done in my entire life. i have had many and let me tell you..... the doc's say they gave me locals (valium and versaid) but did not touch the pain. i told my reg. md doc. about it and he went to observe and could not believe the pain that the doc's put the patients through. i would hope that if anyone had this done, they are put to sleep.


----------



## 20017 (Dec 7, 2006)

omg is a sigmoidoscopy the same thing as a colonoscopy? i have to get a colonoscopy tomorrow and im terrified ... i do get some sedatives tho... demerol? please write back


----------



## willie (Aug 27, 2000)

Nope..not the same thing.


----------



## 14746 (Jan 15, 2007)

> quote:Originally posted by lauramacmg is a sigmoidoscopy the same thing as a colonoscopy? i have to get a colonoscopy tomorrow and im terrified ... i do get some sedatives tho... demerol? please write back


Nope not the same thing. The sigmoidoscopy is done at the doctor's office or least that is where I had mine done in 2001 It only takes 5 minutes , so they can not sedate you.I am the world's biggest chicken and I got through it fine.colonoscopy is done as an out patient procedure in the hospital.They sedate you and it should not take more than one hour.After wards you stay in the recovery room for at least an hour, but make sure that someone can either drive you there and back or make arrangements with the taxi company. You are not allowed to drive home .My advice to you- Make sure you dress in the patient area and use the bathrooms in the patient area. Do not use the bathroom in the waiting room. After they remove the tube from your rectum , you will be full of gas and need to release it . Save yourself the embarassment and use the patient bathrooms beyond the waiting room.


----------

